# this Months MagS Plus a small complaint



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

just picked up Redline Mag today with a great feature of the Grey TT Mk1 that was on The Revo Stand at GTI International...

I think thete was a few people interested last week on the spec of that car....

Then arrived back to open the TTOC Mag to find

Page 3 Shell lol then it went down hill to

PAge 10 and Page 11 Syd and Pals Arse

Then we decided my car was an S Line

and then we commented on the [email protected] who locked his keys in the boot..... Lol

This is not the usual stuff I want to see or read lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As absoluTTe is put together by amateur volunteers in their spare time, I feel you are being very unfair with your comments. Perhaps as you are so keen to criticise absoluTTe you would like to help out by submitting professional quality articles and photos which the editor can use in future editions and volunteer to help with proof reading etc.

Alternatively keep spending your £4.35 per month (£52.20 per year cover price) for a professional magazine and accept all the hard work the likes of JohnH and his team of helpers puts into producing an excellent club magazine.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Stop ya whinging :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Charlie said:


> Stop ya whinging :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Lol I was trying to hide the fact the Knob was me lol


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

shell said:


> hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Glad you understood that lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

R80RTT said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Stop ya whinging :roll: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Now that is simply expecting far too much Chris :lol:


----------



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

I am a graphic designer, if anyone has pictures some written blurb, if i get time I'd happily put together some spreads.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Love the front cover.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ilogik said:


> I am a graphic designer, if anyone has pictures some written blurb, if i get time I'd happily put together some spreads.


BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP free offer here of help!!!!!!! admin jump at this one and get some free help  
nice of you too offer i think m8ee


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, with the written word and especially when it's tongue in cheek, it's easy to come across differently than you intend. You'll have to use more smileys next time :evil: - sorry I meant  - :wink: :lol: - what does he mean? [smiley=gossip.gif]



audimad said:


> Love the front cover.


Why's that Jeff? :wink:



Ilogik said:


> I am a graphic designer, if anyone has pictures some written blurb, if i get time I'd happily put together some spreads.


I'll send you a PM


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> As absoluTTe is put together by amateur volunteers in their spare time, I feel you are being very unfair with your comments. Perhaps as you are so keen to criticise absoluTTe you would like to help out by submitting professional quality articles and photos which the editor can use in future editions and volunteer to help with proof reading etc.
> 
> Alternatively keep spending your £4.35 per month (£52.20 per year cover price) for a professional magazine and accept all the hard work the likes of JohnH and his team of helpers puts into producing an excellent club magazine.


+1, The committee spend a lot of their own time keeping the club together, they deserve our thanks for all their hard work on our behalf.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

j8keith said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > As absoluTTe is put together by amateur volunteers in their spare time, I feel you are being very unfair with your comments. Perhaps as you are so keen to criticise absoluTTe you would like to help out by submitting professional quality articles and photos which the editor can use in future editions and volunteer to help with proof reading etc.
> ...


Not forgetting a small (very small) band of contributors who by submitting the odd (some are very odd :roll: ) article from time to time actually help with the mag content. I know John H (editor) is ALWAYS looking for articles and contributions and sometimes struggles to produce a balanced magazine. How he manages it sometimes is beyond me. With that thought in mind I know John H would be delighted to receive articles on any TT related subject be it DIY, cruises, Mods, tips and events etc etc etc. You don't have to be a pro writer by any means (I am a case in question :roll and John will be happy to give anybody tips if needed on writing an article for the mag. He won't bite you know .... well not much and providing you have had all your injections you SHOULD be OK anyway. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I will be more than happy to write some articles for the TTOC mag. I'll get started on them as soon as the car is built


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> I will be more than happy to write some articles for the TTOC mag. I'll get started on them as soon as the car is built


Definately something people want to read!


----------

